# Deaf hunters group



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I invited 14 deaf and hearing hunters to join with me to my secret spots. I scouted and counted Roosters jumped out of crop. There are greater numbers ever I hunted before. I am so excited to see my group have a great time on pheasant open. I hope snowfall fill up 3 inches this week to chance all pheasants stay warm in the cattails. I require them to wear the orange caps to making a good sight and view where are they in tall crops. I feel more safe than accident. Good luck to ya'all!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I hope you all get plenty of shooting. Have fun...


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I though Russel say that u and Russel go Bowman for antelop on this saturday? and I will be there open day for pheasant and what time u guys be there?


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Russell and I will go to Bowman on Friday allday. You come down my place at 5 am. We will have a meeting about safety and bring orange cap. I am so happy that snow is here! We chance find plenty roosters in cattail crop. See ya on Saturday.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

same place or deaf own farm? which one? meet u at five am?


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

fishunt said:


> same place or deaf own farm? which one? meet u at five am?


 send pm


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

ok I got it


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Three friends of mine and I got 11 roosters, they are young. I missed longer tail pheasants in crowd trees. We had a great time to hunting. At Beaver Bay there are good places and no snow puddle also not many hunters go there. Good luck :beer: :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Congrats... yall put it on them.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I think I saw u at Bevery Bay and there are too many trucks parked and we go limited other place good ... later saw so many canada geese with couple snow geese and congratuation


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Great to read of your successes!! :beer:


----------

